# Warning: Beauty Marked is Flammable! (Pic Heavy)



## DevinGirl (May 2, 2007)

I don’t know if it was from all of the excitement last night or what…but I could not sleep. I’ve been up since 6:30 yesterday morning! So needless to say I feel like a walking zombie. Which is funny because today’s FOTD is, I think, one of my best ever. Now, tooting my own horn isn’t my thing, but I’m proud. Like 3 times during me putting my makeup on…I wanted to just throw down my brushes, say [email protected]!% this, & go wash my face. 

This was my first time working with a MAC paint, & it’s not easy. Well when you’re not using it just as a base. Although I did buy it with the idea of layering my Beauty Marked over it…when I applied it on my lids I fell in love w/ the color. It’s one of the most beautiful shades I’ve ever seen. Not maroon, but a deep ruby red. *Drooooooool* I’m eager to hear your thoughts!

I used:

*<Face>*
MAC Prep+Prime Skin Primer
MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NC40 mixed w/ L’Oreal HIP Foundation in Café 
(If only MAC made SSF in NC41…they should create a color for me! )
P.F. Shimmer Strips in Vegas Strip
MAC Sheertones Blush in Blunt & CoyGirl

*<Eyes>*
MAC Paint in Flammable
MAC Mixing Medium (Water-based, used to apply Beauty Marked as E/L on upper lids)
MAC Beauty Marked E/S
MAC Pigment in Naked
Too Faced E/S Duo in Full Frontal (I used the gold/bronze-y shade)
Wet ‘n Wild MegaShimmer Shimmer Dust in Golden Poppy
MAC Black Track Fluidline E/L
Rimmel E/L Pencil in Black Magic
Rimmel E/B Pencil in Dark Brown
Max Factor Lash Perfection Mascara in Rich Black

*<Lips>*
Wet ‘n Wild Glassy Gloss Lip Gel in Reflection (High shine clear)


*I apologize in advance for the number of pictures. I was excited & love this look!*​ 



 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 
Thank you, thank you, thank you for looking! Now I'm going to see if I can try to nap with my eyes open. *sigh* Maybe no one will need a breastpump today!




​


----------



## Shimmer (May 2, 2007)

I love flammable. HOT on you girl!


----------



## hotpink1326 (May 2, 2007)

This looks beautiful Devin!!! Tired or not, you look HOT!!! (hey, that rhymed. hehe)

I totally love this look on you


----------



## rosquared (May 2, 2007)

you look beautiful!  you're very talented.  i love it!


----------



## mystikgarden (May 2, 2007)

I LOVE your eyes and I always LOVE your makeup!! This looks so hot on you!

(So glad you had a good time last night!)


----------



## talk2mesun (May 2, 2007)

SOOOOOOO HOTT! wow. i am in awe over this!


----------



## charismaticlime (May 2, 2007)

that eye combo is hot!


----------



## This Is Mine (May 2, 2007)

This is such a hot look on you! beautiful work!!


----------



## user79 (May 2, 2007)

That looks sooo beautiful, I also love red tones, and your skin looks great as well.


----------



## little teaser (May 2, 2007)

you always look so good no matter what you put on.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 2, 2007)

wow gorgeous


----------



## *Luna* (May 2, 2007)

I heart Flamable and it looks amazing on you! Great job for your first time working with it... mine was a MESS the first time


----------



## slvrlips (May 2, 2007)

Gorgeous !!! 
Very pretty I must get flammable and try it out


----------



## peacelover18 (May 2, 2007)

Another amazing FOTD. You did a fantastic job. I wonder if I could pull this off with my pale skin (probably not).


----------



## amethystangel (May 2, 2007)

Woah, I love it!!!


----------



## Taj (May 2, 2007)

I like the reds ! ! !


----------



## User49 (May 2, 2007)

*BOotyfull! Love it! Can you explain what you did step by step? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 2, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful Devin. Glad you had fun last night!


----------



## Juneplum (May 2, 2007)

absolutely gorgeous! that color combo is amazing!


----------



## makeupgal (May 2, 2007)

I knew this was going to be hot!!!!  You did an amazing job.  Paints can be tricky when using them just as a shadow.  You'd never know you struggled a bit by looking at this.  Awesome as always!


----------



## chevonne98 (May 2, 2007)

I love it! Absolutley stunning...

not a trace of tiredness if you ask me!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 2, 2007)

Wow Devin, These colors are amazing on you! Love this look a lot!


----------



## MACisME (May 2, 2007)

wow u're getting SO good! love your looks!


----------



## Pure Vanity (May 2, 2007)

I think i'll be off to get some flammable, your beautiful.


----------



## sassygirl224 (May 2, 2007)

it really is a beautiful color, this is gorgeous..!!!


----------



## Jayne (May 2, 2007)

gorgeous !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Midgard (May 2, 2007)

Perfect! Love it!


----------



## Esperanza (May 2, 2007)

I saw a lot of FOTD's here from other members using Flammable paint and yours has definitely convinced me to buy it!! 
It is so beautiful paired with Beauty Marked, I love the combo you made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You become more & more talented with makeup, keep on practicing!


----------



## n_c (May 2, 2007)

very nice...those colors look great on you


----------



## Amaranth (May 2, 2007)

Wooo...I like. Which is awesome, because I totally just bought Flammable yesterday


----------



## MACHOMULA (May 2, 2007)

*gorgeous as always!!!*


----------



## oracle1 (May 2, 2007)

Stunning.....these colors look great on you


----------



## Kels823 (May 2, 2007)

Loooooooooooove this!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raquel13 (May 2, 2007)

So pretty! You can really pull off those reds.


----------



## meowgoezdacow (May 2, 2007)

holy moly!!! GREAT job!! i love your makeup applications, so clean and precise.


----------



## xJUDYx (May 2, 2007)

great look! you look amazing! =]


----------



## milamonster (May 2, 2007)

i love this look
i think imma steal it for the show i have this weekend =)


----------



## elisha24 (May 2, 2007)

I love it! 
I loved Flammable, but on me it looked like something was wrong with my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On you it's hot!


----------



## stefania905 (May 2, 2007)

hotttttt and hottttttie


----------



## Simi (May 2, 2007)

Wow devin, it's very hot. you're looking as always....


----------



## yummy411 (May 2, 2007)

georgeous and your hair is rockin!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (May 3, 2007)

looove this look!


----------



## ikielove (May 3, 2007)

You look stunning! I never thought of pairing Beauty Marked with a red before...Thank you!


----------



## BlahWah (May 3, 2007)

That's smokin' hot!


----------



## badkittekitte (May 3, 2007)

omg girl...you are on fire...im so going to have to steal this look...just hope i can make it look as good as you did


----------



## bebixlove (May 3, 2007)

beautiful, your skin looks flawless


----------



## badkittekitte (May 3, 2007)

is it possible for you to do a tut on this???


----------



## sol_0586 (May 3, 2007)

That looks really good, I love it!


----------



## snowkei (May 3, 2007)

oooooh gosh so pretty! love it so much!!!!


----------



## swtginbug (May 3, 2007)

very hot on you girl. i love it!


----------



## magi (May 3, 2007)

Ahhh, the answer to my question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great. Now I am sure: I need flammable. NOW. This is soooo great. I thought such a color is possible with PASSIONATE only, but this is much nicer... Love it!


----------



## squirlymoo (May 3, 2007)

That is _gorgeous_.


----------



## glued2mac (May 3, 2007)

Wow!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's beautiful.  the colors are perfect for your skin tone.  And great eyebrows btw.  Now for a tutorial, pllleeeaaassseee!


----------



## LineausBH58 (May 3, 2007)

wow!!  you did a hot job.... the blending is crazy


----------



## melliquor (May 3, 2007)

Wow.  I love this on you.  The red is beautiful.  I have def made up my mind... i am buying Flammable tomorrow.  Well done.


----------



## DevinGirl (May 3, 2007)

Oh man...a tutorial huh?  This was tough...like I said before, so tough I almost gave up a few times, lol.  There was something else I said I was gonna do a tut for...Now I gotta re-read threads to find it.  I shall try to do one for this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks everyone for your comments.  I loved this look so much, it was depressing to have to wash it off, lol.


----------



## kimmy (May 3, 2007)

i'm glad you took so many pictures, this look is absolutely perfect!


----------



## heinebaby (May 3, 2007)

very beautiful. and its inspiring me to do sumthing like this...


----------



## bhaerynden (May 4, 2007)

nice job, i love your eyes !!


----------



## sweeettart579 (May 4, 2007)

One of my favorites of yours. Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## vina (May 4, 2007)

love it!!!! tutorial please


----------



## La Coco (May 4, 2007)

Gorgeous, I love it and I've fallen in love with flammable. I need it, I really need it... It's now on my "wishlist"


----------



## Pinklady77 (May 5, 2007)

You look so beautiful!  Your lips have a nice natural color to them!


----------



## mzcelaneous (May 5, 2007)

Okay mommas. You make me NOT want to post FOTD's ever again. Look at you hot stuff!!!


----------



## DevinGirl (May 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_Okay mommas. You make me NOT want to post FOTD's ever again. Look at you hot stuff!!!_

 
You are terrible!  You have one of the prettiest faces ever & I'm so jealous of the way you can take pictures & make 'em look like GOLD.  We're both hot stuff b/c aside from minor things like race & you have a little girl & I've got a boy...we're the same person remember?


----------



## tropical_smiles (May 5, 2007)

Wow, I love the red on you..i have beauty mark so i can't wait to give this one a whirl


----------



## triccc (May 5, 2007)

very beautiful, as always!


----------



## SeXyChULa (May 8, 2007)

this is gorgeous!!!


----------



## aziza (Aug 29, 2007)

Devin is so fabulous. This look is hot!


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 29, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 29, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 29, 2007)

Amazing!!


----------



## StArCaNdY (Aug 29, 2007)

Love It! Your eye makeup always looks amazing!


----------



## Nicolah (Aug 29, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 29, 2007)

This is sexy, like crushed red velvet. Love it to death.


----------



## logan44103 (Aug 29, 2007)

wow....this is really a great look for you! great job!!


----------



## mommymac (Aug 29, 2007)

Loved it, your blending is flawless.


----------



## MAC_fanatic (Aug 29, 2007)

I loooove this. At first when I read the title, I thought wow...that seems dangerous that theyd make eyeshadows flammable. LOLS. B ut yeah, good job!


----------



## _Drugz (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow! You look gorgeous, this color combo is amazing.


----------



## Esperansa_b (Aug 29, 2007)

Beautiful!!! These colours look HOT on you.


----------



## frocher (Aug 29, 2007)

You look stunning,  I love it.


----------



## makeba (Aug 29, 2007)

SOOOOO HOOOTTTT


----------



## Chastity (Aug 29, 2007)

Aww haha.
This look is fabulous!


----------



## Arachne911 (Aug 29, 2007)

WOW!! This makes me want to try a red! Stunning!


----------



## pichima (Aug 30, 2007)

WOW this is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Jot (Aug 30, 2007)

i'd be proud too if i could do this!


----------



## ivorygleam (Aug 30, 2007)

beautiful color! wow. looks very nice with your skin tone.


----------



## helllosunshinne (Aug 31, 2007)

i absolutely am IN LOVE with this look. its AMAZING! you should do a tutorial on this look! i have a question. do you think that you could PM me the brushes that you used for this look? i would be eternally grateful. Thanks!


----------



## DevinGirl (Aug 31, 2007)

**sigh*  I did this in May.  Since then, I think an itchy-fingered airport person stole my Beauty Marked e/s.  I can't find it anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  & I KNOW I packed it on one of my many, many, many trips to CO.  Looking now, I wonder how I had the energy to do something like this.  I only remember the stupid amount of blending I did.  I sat forever & blended.  It sure paid off thought, didn't it?  Well, here's what I look like nowadays:*






*Just a little different, lmao.  Well, thanks for all of your kind comments anyhow!  I will reign again...one day... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## screammydarling (Aug 31, 2007)

your skin and application is FLAWLESS!!


----------



## elizabethhoye (Sep 2, 2007)

Stunning on you!


----------



## C1NDY (Sep 2, 2007)

i love your eyebrows, you are gorgeous! : )


----------



## glamgirl (Sep 3, 2007)

Lovely as always!


----------



## MSadieMommy (Sep 3, 2007)

I love it!!!!! Im going to have to try that combo!!!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 3, 2007)

I loooove this! You did an amazing job!


----------



## zori (Sep 3, 2007)

Gorgeous colour combo!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 3, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Sep 3, 2007)

i cannot even describe with words how wonderful this is!
this is soooo pretty!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Sep 3, 2007)

Amazingly beautiful. I'm in awe. : )


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 3, 2007)

That is amazing. I want to frame it!


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 4, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## nunu (Sep 4, 2007)

gorgeous!!! which brush did u use 2 apply flammable on ur lid n lower lid???


----------



## Babycakes (Sep 4, 2007)

looks wonderful!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 5, 2007)

you're soo pretty.. flawless skin 4realz


----------



## honeyjr (Sep 11, 2007)

I am new to the board/makeup and was going through the FOTD's. Talk about feeling intimidated.
I am speechless...............  it's the hottest look I've seen!


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, stunning.  This is tutorial material....Pretty please


----------



## Rene (Sep 11, 2007)

I love it. You did a great job. The colors u use look very good on you. U look really nice.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Sep 13, 2007)

Gorgeous!
I might have to buy Flammable and Beauty marked together, now.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 13, 2007)

I wanna make out with your eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love it!!!!


----------



## bjorne_again (Sep 14, 2007)

just love it!


----------



## iheartangE (Sep 14, 2007)

This is awesome!  You just totally sold me on Flammable.  LOVE it!


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 14, 2007)

Amazing <3 I loooove it


----------



## MexRicanNena (Sep 15, 2007)

Love it!!!!


----------



## ashleydenise (Nov 11, 2007)

I officially want those colors, you make them HOT! =]


----------



## Shadow (Nov 11, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## n3crolust (Nov 11, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## dewinter (Nov 11, 2007)

Hot! Hot! Hot!


----------



## VogueInfection (Nov 11, 2007)

gorgeous.

=]​


----------



## Ruyanette (Nov 14, 2007)

I love the way red and black looks together.


----------



## Britikitty (Nov 14, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 15, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## glamgirl (Nov 15, 2007)

b.e.a.u.t.ifulll..beauty mark is one of my favs as well


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 16, 2007)

This is absolutely stunning! You've got really gorgeous eyes I'm jealous!!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Nov 16, 2007)

This is very pretty.


----------



## Margarita (Nov 16, 2007)

OMG, that looks so hot on you!


----------



## Empress (Nov 16, 2007)

That's definitely inspiring of you, I mean the photos of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like how the skin looks totally natural and the blush glows are so attractive and the eyes are a dynamic combination! Adore this look!
Thanks for sharing and inspiring others


----------



## Bwell (Nov 16, 2007)

I love it...you are very talented!!!!
And created a lemming for flammable...


----------



## September (Nov 16, 2007)

Thats awesome!


----------



## alexisdeadly (Nov 16, 2007)

I love this look. You should do a tut!


----------



## TakeNotice (Nov 16, 2007)

Gorgeous. I would love to try this look!


----------



## maggiep07 (Nov 17, 2007)

this is amazing. i need flammable.


----------



## sparklingmuse (Dec 19, 2007)

i love this look! the colors are gorgeous! especially the marroonish base!


----------



## fingie (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, this look is fabulous!


----------



## Dnwrdsprl (Dec 19, 2007)

That looks ILL!! So trying that when i get home tonight!


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow I love it!!!
As soon as I get paid friday, I'm going to get flammable and beauty marked!!
I'm scared of reds, but I really want to try this out!!  Maybe I'll do it with pink.. hmmm.


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 19, 2007)

Red is amazing on you! Even if the paint is harder to work with, it's well worth it!


----------



## toxik (Dec 19, 2007)

A-w-e-s-o-m-e.


----------



## Purity (Dec 20, 2007)

This is extremly beautiful!


----------



## elib067 (Jan 8, 2008)

i think this is my favorite fotd on specktra! i loooooooooooooooove this look!


----------



## Joslyn (Jan 8, 2008)

gorgeous, as always.


----------



## _su (Jan 8, 2008)

this is *%&)#*%'ing beautiful.

i am so jealous.

you can't do a tut-- could you at least tell me HOW you did it? that's just flammable blended into beauty marked? how come beauty marked looks like a gold-speckled bruise on me? teach me your wayssssss


----------



## kattybadatty (Jan 9, 2008)

wow stunning! i am going to try this one!!


----------



## Lessandes (Jan 9, 2008)

Your skin is flawless and the blending of the eyeshadow very well....and I like the colors you choose...the suit you.


----------



## amanda1210 (Mar 6, 2008)

You are REALLY talented! These colors look great, especially with you skin color.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 6, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!  You are so beautiful!


----------



## elmo1026 (May 8, 2008)

I love your makeup will you please do more tut on here or maybe on youtube. You are amazing, I love your eye makeup.


----------



## chrisantiss (May 8, 2008)

beautiful look


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (May 8, 2008)

this is gorgeous!! you have like perfect skin!!


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (May 8, 2008)

this is beautiful... you have perfect skin!


----------



## MakeupTrollop (May 8, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## HoTPiNk2 (Aug 28, 2008)

I love it!!! TUTORIALS PLEASE!! I know you are a busy mom!! I'm too but there is always time for makeup!!!


----------



## Divinity (Aug 28, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 28, 2008)

you look absolutely stunning!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i would love to see a step-by-step on the eye make-up.


----------



## Lis001 (Aug 28, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 28, 2008)

this is a beautiful look, very nice!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 28, 2008)

This absolutely beautiful! Definately one of my favorite looks... ever.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 28, 2008)

I literally went 'ooooooh'.. lol.. I was planning to buy Beauty Marked today, but got Sea and Sky instead.. Now I want Beauty Marked.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. And Flammable.. *sighh..


----------



## EllieFerris (Aug 29, 2008)

LOVE IT! And I'm totally jealous of your eyebrows!


----------



## Naxiaa30 (Aug 29, 2008)

Ooooooooohhhh I Love Thiss!!!!


----------



## User93 (Aug 29, 2008)

this is sick, your make-up looks so good, you look absolutely gorgeous! And your eyes are absolutely fantastic. And your skintone. Im so amzed. You should definitely make a tut on this look if you have time.


----------



## xsmittyxo (Aug 29, 2008)

you're gorgeous i love this.


----------



## skylerbrooke12 (Aug 29, 2008)

This is gorgeous!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 29, 2008)

This is a gorgeous look!!


----------

